# Suggestion for Bordeaux, France Best Airfare from Midwest?



## jules54 (Jun 2, 2012)

Have good friends son who is getting married in Bordeaux May 2013. Any Timeshares in area? Please give me suggestions for a great stay for my friends.
Also the best airfare possiblities from the midwest?
TIA


----------



## Laurie (Jun 7, 2012)

About 2.5 hours drive from Bordeaux is the RCI-affiliated Domaine de Gavaudun. Loved the area - you can read my review here on TUG to see whether it might be a place they'd like, and check RCI reviews too. It wasn't luxurious by any means, but was a very memorable trip for us. DAE sometimes has timeshares in the Perigord/ Dordogne area as well.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 8, 2012)

You can either fly into one of the major French airports and then take a rental car or train to Bordeaux, or see about a connecting flight.  The best airline for a connecting flight would be Air France, although you might find some connecting flights from non-French gateways into Bordeaux on major European carriers.  There are also some LCC's flying into Bordeaux, but with much luggage, that can be a hassle when connecting from a TATL flight.

I used to use Sidestep.com to see what was out there on flights but since it was taken over and merged, there is no other site I have found that is as good as it was.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 8, 2012)

Carolinian said:


> I used to use Sidestep.com to see what was out there on flights but since it was taken over and merged, there is no other site I have found that is as good as it was.



Have you tried www.skyscanner.com ?  Its definitely flexible.
You can specify country to country or from an airport to "everywhere."

Using "USA" to "France," it produced a list of possible destinations, both direct and indirect, and the airlines that serve each destination. It had some pricing, but had trouble with smaller destinations... Avignon vs. Marseilles, for example.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 8, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> Have you tried www.skyscanner.com ?  Its definitely flexible.
> You can specify country to country or from an airport to "everywhere."
> 
> Using "USA" to "France," it produced a list of possible destinations, both direct and indirect, and the airlines that serve each destination. It had some pricing, but had trouble with smaller destinations... Avignon vs. Marseilles, for example.



Yes, I am familiar with Skyscanner.  It seems to be to be better for intra-Europe than for TATL.  Sidestep used to include some consolidators on TATL flights which was useful, but it is history.


----------



## Margariet (Jun 9, 2012)

jules54 said:


> Have good friends son who is getting married in Bordeaux May 2013. Any Timeshares in area? Please give me suggestions for a great stay for my friends.
> Also the best airfare possiblities from the midwest?
> TIA



Prior to booking I always use skyscanner like others mentioned. It's valuable as an orientation since it shows you lots of possibilities and it includes the low cost carriers - which other systems often exclude - and it shows you the fluctuation in prices during the month.

Domaine de Gavaudun, which Laurie mentioned is indeed in nice area, about 2 hours from Bordeaux. Another place to consider might be Le Sechoir in Lot-et-Garonne, also a good area, about one and a half hour from Bordeaux. Le Domaine de l'Ardilouse in Lacanau is nearby Bordeaux, about half an hour.

It's best to make reservations as soon as possbile for timeshare accommodations in France. Popular places are sometimes already booked 2 years in advance. Enjoy the wedding and the trip!


----------

